# As promised Photos of Mini Draft Horse pull



## Dona

As promised, I took LOTS of photos of the Mini Draft Pull at the Miami Co. Fair last night.

Amazing little horses, is all I gotta say!







I estimated that the teams ranged in size from 34" up to 38". And one little team looked as if they were doing good to be 30"!!!!! They were the first to be eliminated....but they stayed into it clear up to 1400 lbs!!!!

The winning team successfully pulled 1900 lbs the required length. (I forget how long that is....I know it's 27 feet for the big drafts) And this team, even as hefty as they looked, couldn't have weighed more than 900 lbs....so they pulled double their weight.

We watched the big Draft horse pull right after....and the winning team was only sucessful in pulling 8300 lbs. Some of these teams weighed in excess of 4500 lbs.....so I think the little guys did better in comparison to their size.





The little guys were much more fun to watch too....they REALLY got into it, and WANTED to pull.

One of the minis in the little 30" team actually leamped into the air...it wanted to pull that sled so bad. They may be little....but boy, what HEART they have!





This is the little approx. 30" team that was there.






These are photos of the winning team....





















The rest of these are just some of the best shots I got. I have LOTS of others....too many to post here!


----------



## ~Lisa~

Now those are draft horses in miniature- of all the "drafty" types we have seen lately I say these are the only truly drafty types I have seen


----------



## horsehug

Great photos, Dona!!

Thanks!!

Susan O.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Ditto Lisa! True drafters in mini, including the heart. What amazing little horses.



Love the proper draft turnout, too.

Leia


----------



## jleonard

I agree with Lisa as well. I saw very few horses in the other thread that looked like drafts to me, but these guys are most definitely drafts in miniature. That is awesome!


----------



## miniwhinny

Oh gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## targetsmom

Remove the scale and they do look just like full size draft horse. Great photos!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

OMG that is wonderful, they love it!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I wish I could have been there!! Great pictures of some great looking little drafts, amazing!!


----------



## GeorgeandHumble

I love horse pulls and would have been in my glory to have been at this pull. I could get into mini horse pulls! You said you have more pictures? If you're willing to share more pictures then I'm willing to look


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

Those little guys are totally the draft minis I had in mind... Super cute thats for sure.


----------



## CheyAut

Wow! Look at that, AWESOME!


----------



## Kendra

Many, many moons ago (like 20 years), there was a miniature horse pull held at the Calgary Stampede. The horses loved it!! And like these horses, outpulled the big guys, pound for pound. But too many people complained about how "mean" it was, so it was only done that one time.

So nice to see it thriving somewhere!! And it looks like these horses are really bred and conditioned for this, I love how they have them trimmed like the big pull horses, roached manes and all!


----------



## Shari

I love them!!! Wish we had them in our neck of the woods.

Thank you for sharing those wonderful photos.


----------



## normajeanbaker

Those are awesome pictures!!!! I love it!

Is there any way you can email these picture to me a little bigger? We are doing a display tent at the local Fair with the Mini's and are putting together a "What can you do with Mini's" display with photo's as well. We'd love to put some of these pictures up, if you didn't mind. I think people would love to see them. We've got the normal driving photos, jumping, etc. But, something like this would be awesome to show off to people!

Jen

[email protected]


----------



## Dona

normajeanbaker said:


> Those are awesome pictures!!!! I love it!Is there any way you can email these picture to me a little bigger? We are doing a display tent at the local Fair with the Mini's and are putting together a "What can you do with Mini's" display with photo's as well. We'd love to put some of these pictures up, if you didn't mind. I think people would love to see them. We've got the normal driving photos, jumping, etc. But, something like this would be awesome to show off to people!
> 
> Jen
> 
> [email protected]



Consider it done!


----------



## Chamomile

I Love these!! What awesome little dudes these guys (and gals maybe?) are!! Truly Draft horses in miniature


----------



## miniwhinny74

There's a Miniature Horse Pull at the Mooreland Free Fair in Mooreland, Indiana every August. So if you don't mind waiting another year, you'll have to drop by & check them out!


----------



## Dona

There is also another Mini Pull at the Darke County Fair in Ohio this week! I don't know what day it is, tho.


----------

